# FORUMS PICTURES OF BUNNIES



## Steph-jo-petlover (Sep 17, 2006)

I thought it would be a nice idea to geteveryone to post there bunny pictures on one post. I find it soooanoying when I carnt find any picturesor it takes me ages tofind just one bunny picture, and im sure the newbies would love to seeall our bunny's.

So lets get posting, everything and anything to do with Rabbits ( Bunnys, cages etc.) 

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

P.S. I dont have anyphotos as yet butI willpost somesoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturestee (Sep 17, 2006)

Mocha (chocolate Polish) and Loki (black dutch)






Sprite (dwarf hotot)





Her sister Fey


----------



## blackdutch (Sep 17, 2006)

The New Ones - 






Princess -






No name (K9)-






No Name (K8) -


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 17, 2006)

*Mocha:* He's about 3.5years old now. His color is chocolate chinchilla and he's an unknown mixed breed.
*



*

*Zoey:* She's a black japanese harlequin Holland Lop that's a year and 2 months old now.
*



*

*Spice:* He is Mocha's half brother. Spice is a month younger than Mocha. He is also a unknown mixed breed.
*



*


----------



## Haley (Sep 17, 2006)

:nicethread

Basil (pronounced Bazzle), 6 yrs old, Tort Dutch:






Max, 3 yrs old, Chocolate Dutch:






Mr. Tumnus, 1 yr old, Broken Tort Lionhead:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 17, 2006)

Am I limited to one small picture? :upsidedown







Pebbles, AgoutiNetherland Dwarf doe, 2 yearsold.
Rainbows!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 17, 2006)

My rexy girls, Ruby and Millie.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 17, 2006)

Peapoo 11mo old holland lop








Petey Holland lop.. im not sure how old he is..hes also probably around11months... but we celebrate their bdays on the day we got them..ivehad petey for 5 months now:shock:and peapoo almosta year:shock:






Peapoo&amp;Petey


----------



## missyscove (Sep 17, 2006)

Miss Fiona Whiskers

We think she's about a year old, but we've had her for a month and a half now.


----------



## Steph-jo-petlover (Sep 18, 2006)

Awwwww all your bunnys are soooo cute!!!!!!

Keep them coming guys:bunnydance:


----------



## myLoki (Sep 20, 2006)

Just Loki!


----------



## daisy052104 (Sep 20, 2006)

Your Loki and my Punkin look like long lost relatives!!

Punkin 3 mo. old Holland lop





Holly 1 year and 3 mo old Holland Lop


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 21, 2006)

*Ringo*















Samantha






Connor






Teresa


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 21, 2006)

:bunnydance::bunnydance:This is my bunny he isabout 15 years old and he holds his ears as if he were Batman. his nameis domino. I bring him on outings to pet stores to get treats and toys.Domino just loves the attention of being petted and just is a mush. Inthe stores he just falls asleep in my arms. He enjoys sitting in hiscarrier on a fluffy pillow.:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## BenNme (Sep 22, 2006)

whoa! your bunny is 15 years old! thats insane, i hope my bunny lives to be that old


----------



## Haley (Sep 22, 2006)

*BenNme wrote:*


> whoa! your bunny is 15 years old! thats insane, i hope mybunny lives to be that old


Me Too!! Wow...Domino is awesome!


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 23, 2006)

zoey is soooo cute.


----------



## Kristinpsc (Sep 29, 2006)

Here some of my favorites of max! by the way everyones bunnys are soooo cute!

Just relaxing in her cage!






Tried to get the flop cause the face was to cute to pass up, this is from my cell





chomping on hay





her second day at home, 







Max in her new favoirte spot, much bigger now then that first day she came home







I love looking at everyones pictures they are soo so good!


----------



## Joy2006 (Oct 11, 2006)

This is Danny,he died this year.rip Danny.13 yrs. old


----------



## AstroBoy (Oct 15, 2006)

Kupo, she is about 4 months old.


----------



## MaKo918 (Oct 15, 2006)

These are my babies, Thumper and Vader ^_^.Thumper is a sandy Lionhead, and Vader is a lop of some sort(obviously, lol). I'm not exactly sure what breed of lop he is .Both are within a year of age.







BTW, this is a photo from over the summer, Vader has grown alot! He's about the same size as Thumper now.


----------



## Michaela (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is Berri, Ebony and Pebble. I don't have better pics because my digital camera still isn't working!




Berri (rex)




Pebble (mixed lop/rex)




Ebony (mixed lop/rex)


----------



## Master of Disaster (Oct 15, 2006)

This is my new bunny 






She's a Tort,she's 4months.I don't have a namefor her yet but i think Cookie is a possiblity b/c she did a dead bunnyflop when i suggested it..don't know though any suggestions on what shelooks like..


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Oct 15, 2006)

This is sunshine. She is a holland lop.


----------



## shye (Nov 14, 2006)

:inlove:They are all so beautiful!! 

Shye,Nuggles,&amp; Nibbles:bunnyheart







Nuggles in her PJ's


----------



## shye (Nov 14, 2006)

Nuggles just hanging out in the grass after taking her dad for a walk.


----------



## shye (Nov 14, 2006)

Nuggles having a box lunch.


----------



## shye (Nov 14, 2006)

Nibbles after long day at the vet.Showing off her tiny red cast. such a little trooper.


----------



## shye (Nov 14, 2006)

Nibbles 2 weeks later after another long day atthe vet. She got her cast off and is enjoying the sunshine and coolgrass. Her ears floped while at the vet.


----------



## shye (Nov 14, 2006)

Her is my precious Nibbles today! Her ears only stayed flopped for 3 days


----------



## Aina (Nov 15, 2006)

This is Ronnie. I have no idea how old he is, or what kind of rabbit he is, but I love him anyways.











No more pics!


----------



## Master of Disaster (Nov 19, 2006)

The NEW addition to the family










They are baby Blues just like Hannah




This is Hannah she's the momma she's aBlue









He'snot new to the family well sorta kinda in a way i guess but this isElliott the daddy he's a Blueotter\////



This is Cookie she's a Tortshe's theother kindof new bunny but we got her the same time we got Hannah&amp; Elliott



Danielle ~Cookie,Hannah,Elliott &amp; Babies


----------



## Spring (Nov 19, 2006)

These are some older pictures but,

Poppy. She's almost 3 years old (b-day 20/3/2004) She's a holland lop xand weighs approx. 4lbs





Pebbles. She's almost 1 ( approx. b-day 01/01/2006 ) She's a lionhead and very perky!


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

OOOHHHHHH! Hannah,Elliot,Babyblue,Cookie......:inlove:So pretty!

Shye,Nuggles,Nibbles


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

Poppy and Pebbles:inlove:

Shye,Nuggles,Nibbles


----------



## Master of Disaster (Nov 21, 2006)

*shye wrote: *


> OOOHHHHHH! Hannah,Elliot,Babyblue,Cookie......:inlove:So pretty!
> 
> Shye,Nuggles,Nibbles


Thx.Ur buns are cute as well


----------



## Greta (Nov 23, 2006)

Here are my boys:

This is Benjamin, he's somewhere around 5 years old. He was a rescuefrom the family down the street that turned him loose "to be a wildbunny" read: the Easter present lost its novelty X)














...and this is Butterscotch, Benjamin's son. Not only did the peoplelet Benjamin loose, they let him loose _with a doe_. I wound upwith both of them, hence I now have Butterscotch. He's 3 years old, andvery much a mommy's boy


----------



## hollynflopsy (Nov 23, 2006)

this is a picture of Holly and Flopsy at my friend's house with my friend's bunny


----------



## rachelo (Dec 2, 2006)

This is our little bunny Dougal. Weadopted him from an Air Force family whose dad had beendeployed. He's a Netherland Dwarf. It's taken him awhile to get used to being handled and loved (his previous family had 4kids under the age of eight). We love him and let him havethe run of the house and as many green apples as he can eat!


----------



## aidyl (Dec 7, 2006)

the very bunny i may just get thisweekend!!..


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 7, 2006)

Hazel, a 4 year old "wild" Brush Rabbit we've had since she was 3 weeks old







White Chocolate, a 1 year + probably 3 months old English Lop we adopted last year


----------



## Pipp (Dec 7, 2006)

Pipp (and my Mom)








Radar








Dill








Darry 










Sherry

in order of appearance  



sas :inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 7, 2006)

Sas, Pipp is one of the most Beautiful Bunnies I have ever seen. what a face,

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 8, 2006)

Yikes, I missed this! What a compliment, esp.coming from someone with rabbits so cute they oughta beillegal.  

Pipp says, "gosh!" :blushan: 



sas :kiss1:


----------



## Master of Disaster (Dec 9, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Pipp (and my Mom)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what beautiful bunnies,Dill&amp; Darry are so cute i love Brokens Darry has beautifulmarkings,,is Pipp a Silver Martin?? cuz he &amp; Sherry arebeautiful as well &amp; is Dill some type of Tortoise??b/c he kindof looks like a lighter version of my Cookie 

Danielle~Cookie,Hannah,Elliott,&amp; baby girls


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's Harper. He's a 2 year old chocolate dutch:


----------



## Master of Disaster (Dec 9, 2006)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> Here's Harper. He's a 2 year old chocolate dutch:


OH MY i think this is the prettiest dutch i have ever seen :inlove:

Danielle~Cookie,Hannah,Elliott &amp; baby girls


----------



## shye (Dec 10, 2006)

rachelo,

So cute! Looks just like my baby Pooky (may she binkifree in piece).

:faint:I just scrolled down.....

Toeverybunny on this page I just gotta say....

:inlove:.:bowsooooooooo much cuteness........:hug2:

Shye,Nuggles,Nibbles

and all foster buns


----------



## Hollie (Dec 10, 2006)

This is Queen Heather - and doesn't she know it!She's large and in charge, of me and the other girls  She's anunknown breed, unknown age albino rescue. 





This is Princess Thistle; while she's a sweetie most of the time, shecan be as prickly as her namesake at others. She's a grey Dutch,unknown age rescue. 





Lady Bracken, who's an absolute doll - she's quiet and less boisterousthan the others, and always a sweetheart  She's a black Angora,unknown age rescue. 





Baroness 'Baby' Bramble, one of the cheekiest bunnies around  Sheloves to clamber to the top of the sofa to be close to me, and isalways using me as a climbing frame. She's an unknown breed, unknownage bunny found outside of my flat, though I'd say she's probablyaround 6 months or so. She's a bit of a brat at the minute. 





Willow (no title yet!), one of the new babies. She's very quiet and shyat the moment but gradually coming out of her shell. I believe she's amarten of some sort, unknown age, though probably about 3 months or so.





Lupin (also no title yet!), the second of the new babies. She's bubblyand bold and tries to get her nose into everything! I could swear she'srelated to Bracken, too - they've got the same face, the same fur, andthe same facial markings (tiny flash of white between the eyes, whitenose) - the only difference is Lupin's big white flash on her side.She's a black Angora, probably about 3 months or so.


----------



## shye (Dec 11, 2006)

:inlove:Hollie,

AAAAHHHH!!!! I love them all!! Just a guess, but do you think QweenHeather may have a bit of Jersey Wooley in her? :dunno

Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles

and all the foster buns!

Aidyl,

Did you get this precious lil bunny this weekend???


----------



## Hollie (Dec 11, 2006)

She's definitely got some angora/long-hairedgenes in her somewhere  She's not as fluffy as Bracken and Lupin are(whose fur comes away easily when pulled), and it's quite thick incomparison to the other two's silky, light coats.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2006)

This is Dallas are new guy. He is an 10mnth old blue holland lop.


----------



## Master of Disaster (Dec 11, 2006)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> This is Dallas are new guy. He is an 10mnth old blue holland lop.


OH he is soo cute i love holland lops


----------



## Master of Disaster (Dec 11, 2006)

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> Hazel, a 4 year old "wild" Brush Rabbit we've had since she was 3 weeks old


I've never seen anyoneactually have a wild rabbit..thats amazing..she's beautiful Hazel fitsher perfect she kind of does look like a Hazel nut..


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 11, 2006)

Jadeicing,

Ringo is so cute. He was tugging y heart with the head tilt. He really shows how full with life he is.

All your buns are so cute everyone. Makes me want to have buns again. Ihad 2 holland lops, one broken brown, one chocolate brown. BrokenHollands name was abby and she is now 4 yrs old. Thumper is thechocolate brown and she just turned 4. 

I also had a fawn flemish giant named Meathead. He is now a year old and he weighs about 19 or 20 pounds.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you. Means alot to hear that about Ringo.He was having a really bad day today. Next month he is due for 6mnthcheck up. What am I talking about Connor is due for his 6mnth. Sam forher 1 year. Dallas is going in so they can see him which means Teresagoes in. 

Since they are all going we decided to clean the oven. Which mean I amtaking 5 rabbits, 1 dog, and 2 lizards to thevet....:faint::cry4::nerves1


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow that is a handful to carry to the vets and all at once with money. lol

but Ringo tugged my heart though. I have a thing with special needs pets. I had a special needs guinea pig named Pearl.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2006)

We have made a promise when he is gone. To takein another. To always have atleast one. On the money part...thank godfor having an amazing family. All I have to pay is the 2 boys bill. Mymom will pay Sams, and med bills. My brother last time gave me almost$200 for meds and visit. They all chip in.


----------



## SpiritedBunnie (Dec 12, 2006)

*Your bunnies are all cute especially Mocha and loki Laying togeather*


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 18, 2006)

William!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 18, 2006)

This is Abby, See the teddy bear on her left,that is her boosum friend. She would gently bite on the leg and run incircles. She would do that for hours. Jen(cirustwi) now has her.

More below this thread


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 18, 2006)

This is MeatHead, his name was originallySweetPea since the owner said he was a girl. Gave him a bath one dayand saw 2 pink things on him. Gasp it is a boy. lol

My friend Jess from Ohio has him now. He now weighs over 20lbs. I will be seeing him either spring or summer.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 18, 2006)

This is Thumper, I got her so she and Abby canlive together as buddies. Well that did not work, they are ok togetherduring play time or when I hold them both together but hate to livetogether. The bunny people we call them now has her, got her spayed andrenamed her Sophie.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 19, 2006)

I really should have chosen a better nicknamewhen I joined this forum, it should be SnufnAng, for both my bunbabies, maybe sometime. So, here they are...







Snuffles has changed in his face coloring since his neuter, his nosehas turned black, sooo cute. This was one of their firstbunny dates, a success.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's My Bunnies!:inlove:






Daisy.








Pebbles.










MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi Mike,

Pebbles still coming home tomorrow?onder:......or did ya get excited and pick her up early!?:happydance

Shye


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 1, 2007)

*This is Ookpik, my Holland Lop:*






*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 2, 2007)

AHHHHHHH its bangbangs twins woaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh that's so cool!!!
Well this is Bangbang, she's about a year now, i love her blue colour, not sure what kind of bunny she is (obviously a lop)
She always looks so serious for photos


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 2, 2007)

One more pic... this is her in her winter coatlooking really annoyed at me for exposing her as a rabbit who fits intoa dogs raincoat hahahaa


----------



## SmokeysMomMom (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is my grandbunny Smokey. She is such a sweetie.


----------



## SmokeysMomMom (Jan 3, 2007)

She is my baby


----------



## missyscove (Jan 3, 2007)

I posted Fiona's picture before, but now we have Timmy as well. 

Here's Mr. Timothy HoppyToes (top) and Miss Fiona Whiskers.


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Jan 4, 2007)

my favourite bunny


----------



## 2snowbunnies (Jan 5, 2007)

Together for everything. They may as well be conjoined.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 5, 2007)

*2snowbunnies wrote: *


> Together for everything. They may as well be conjoined.


Oh my goodness. Now that is one cute picture there. Pricelist


----------



## turbosmommy (Jan 7, 2007)

this is turbo. he will be about 3 years old. sorry there is so many turbo loves taking pictures!!!


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 7, 2007)

This is Bandit, he's a Mini French Lop and he's about 10 months old:






And this is Holly, she's a Holland Lop and she's 2.5 months old:






Bonding Going Very Well!:


----------



## SmokeysMomMom (Jan 8, 2007)




----------

